# Hardware for low-end pfSense box + ?Windows VM?



## beyere (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm interested in building or buying a cheap box that will allow me to VPN into my home network, browse personal files, let me do my own DNS and, possibly, run a windows VM session (for some personal business stuff not relevant here).

I was thinking I could put BSD on it, run pfSense, which allow me to set up my home network.  Then I would run VirtualBox with Windows 7 on BSD, which would allow me to have a virtual win-doze session from any machine connected to the network.

My question to the forum is what hardware should I use?  I would ideally like something low power and cool.  Efficiency trumps performance.  I considered the Meerkat from System76 (http://www.system76.com/index.php/desktops/model/meerkat) but I believe I'd need two network cards.

Thank you in advance for your suggestions and for your advice.

EB


----------

